# gbatemp breach?



## jjh76 (Dec 23, 2018)

I haven't checked in here for a long time so I don't know if this has been talked about, but I just got a message from Kredit Karma that they found my gbatemp login and password from a data breach back in August. If you haven't done so already, change your passwords people.


----------



## Naendow (Dec 23, 2018)

There has been a breach? O.o


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 23, 2018)

jjh76 said:


> I haven't checked in here for a long time so I don't know if this has been talked about, but I just got a message from Kredit Karma that they found my gbatemp login and password from a data breach back in August. If you haven't done so already, change your passwords people.


Was that the ***ISO breach? Some people had their GBAtemp accounts hacked a while back because they used the same password on both sites.


----------



## Naendow (Dec 23, 2018)

If that is the case, then you can't blame GBAtemp for it. It hasn't been hacked then.


----------



## jjh76 (Dec 23, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Was that the ***ISO breach? Some people had their GBAtemp accounts hacked a while back because they used the same password on both sites.



Don't know, Kredit Karma only listed gbatemp in their breach report. I immediately changed my pw here of course, but although my old pw was exposed I haven't seen anything strange on my account here so I don't think anyone had actually used it to get in.


----------



## Saintseiya911 (Dec 23, 2018)

Jh76 I had the same thing happen to me as well it happened in August of this year it said in the report so but I had no strange Activity as well


----------



## Minox (Dec 24, 2018)

As far as I'm aware there's not been any breach this last half year.


----------



## Costello (Dec 24, 2018)

as has been said there is no particular breach on our site, however, this:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/addressing-the-recent-user-account-hack-scare.456959/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/make-sure-you-change-your-passwords.462224/

it's always the same, if you use the same password on several sites AND you don't use two factor authentication, you take the risk of having these accounts stolen if one database is leaked


----------

